# Equi-jewel



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

It's good if your horse needs to gain weight. Otherwise, it's not really needed in most diets.

I prefer to increase hay first, only adding a fat supplement if the horse cannot eat enough hay or hay pellets to put on quality weight.


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

I have used it before, combined with beet pulp(SpeediBeet) and chaff. I had very good results, although when I went to a different feed store to get some more, after feeding it for a couple of months, the lady there told me that it is meant to be a supplement, fed along with another pelleted feed (i.e. Mitavite Economix or Calm Performer) as they don't get all the nutrients they need from Equijewel alone, although my horse seemed to be doing fine on it. 
She suggested Copra Rice Bran as a cheaper alternative and so far it seems to be doing the trick. Are you trying to put weight on your boy?


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah, he is looking a bit thin coming out of winter and he needs to be fattened up. I was looking into rice bran but after some research found that it has high phosphorus and low calcium level and needs to be balanced out etc etc.

Um here is a pic.. RedHawk did it help your horses topline at all?


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

I used it, iddnt notice heaps, try adding rice bran oil =] sugarbeet and whole barley (you boil it first) is good


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Well, I fed it along with Speedi-beet which is supposed to improve topline, so I'm not sure which one did it, but yes, his topline did improve, not dramatically but it was noticable.

Not a topline pic, but you get the idea. I have better pics, but I'll have to find them and post them later.
Before:









After:









However, he's always had a pretty good topline, he's just hollow behind the withers like a lot of TB's.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

I like Empower better. Rice bran pellet.


----------

